# 왜 애한테 저래



## sikkiesikkiehyungsikkie

This is an extract from a converstaion between a man and a small girl.He fed her a chilli and then said this to her.
왜 애한테 저래 .Does anyone know what it means?


----------



## Kross

before answering, I'd like to know if 애 here indicates the small girl. Anyway the sentence as it is means 'why (did you) do in that way to a kid (or the kid)'


----------



## sikkiesikkiehyungsikkie

Kross said:


> before answering, I'd like to know if 애 here indicates the small girl. Anyway the sentence as it is means 'why (did you) do in that way to a kid (or the kid)'



I am not sure about that... I dont think so


----------



## Kross

sikkiesikkiehyungsikkie said:


> I am not sure about that... I dont think so


 If it is the case, I'd say that the translation is 'why (did you) do that to the kid(the third person)?' 

For a better reply, I recommend that you provide more sentences.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Kross said:


> For a better reply, I recommend that you provide more sentences.



Or, in other words, some context 

Context and Background


----------

